# Hey! Musicians! That's you! Coming to AC?



## protocollie (Jun 12, 2010)

Thought you guys should know that we're TOTALLY putting together an open mic event, so bring your guitar/keyboard/mandolin/accordion/bassoon and get your butt on over to the Sandstone Club on Friday to show people what you can do!

Copied from my original AC boards/LJ posts:



> *Open Mic Performances*
> Play guitar? Bongos? Accordion? Write poetry? Small bits of stand-up comedy? Are you a world-class bass virtuoso? Have a small, furry band that wants to do an acoustic set? Do you do a fantastic Al Roker impression? Open mic at the Sandstone club may be the place for you! You don't need to notify me of your intent to perform in advance, though I'd rather like it if you did as it will help me schedule appropriate blocks of time. The only requirements are:
> 
> 
> ...



Look for more details at AC/at www.anthrocon.org, but the open mic takes place in rooms 303-305 Friday night at 10:30pm to Midnight. As a heads up, chances are good I'm not going to be monitoring this post too closely, so get in touch with me at dance-2010@anthrocon.org if you have any questions/concerns/need someone to scream obscenities at.

Hope to see you there!


----------

